
E-Go Personal Plane Fits in Your Garage - prostoalex
http://www.seeker.com/personal-plane-folds-up-fits-in-your-garage-1860685909.html
======
titanomachy
It's an interesting-looking piece of tech, but the article is ridiculous. "Man
those airport security lineups are so annoying, time to drop $100k on a one-
seater plane with a 300-mile range!" As if it fills the same use-case as a
flight from a major airport. More comparable to short-range commuter flights,
(e.g. Vancouver-Victoria), which fly downtown-to-downtown, have negligible
security-related inconvenience, and don't require you to reserve a field and
hangar at each end to land your craft.

------
beamatronic
"Made mainly of carbon fiber, the e-Go weighs a little more than 300
pounds...According to the website, the e-Go runs on unleaded fuel and gets
about 65 miles to the gallon when flying at 90 knots."

That is truly amazing. Now, which YC startup is going to solve the problem of
easily getting the light-sport license?

~~~
tjohns
The light-sport license is relatively easy to get, compared to everything
else.

You only need to log 20 hours of flight time, and you can use a drivers
license in place of an FAA medical exam.

------
salimmadjd
"...the e-Go runs on unleaded fuel and gets about 65 miles to the gallon..."

I believe this is based on Imperial gallon and not US gallon.

I US gallon = 0.83 Imperial gallon. But still quiet efficient

~~~
jessaustin
ISTM they probably mean _nautical_ miles, since they're quoting speeds in
knots? So after we do the full translation that's 62.28 statute miles per US
gallon... and then we realize we didn't really need to go to that trouble.

